
Show HN: Sidequest – A personal ticket system that lives inside Slack - Sventek
https://www.getsidequest.app
======
Sventek
Sidequest enables you to create task/ticket inboxes right inside Slack – one
for each workspace member, and as many channel-based ones as you like. You can
CC people, set and track deadlines, chat and share files inside tickets, and
receive daily briefings.

Feel free to install Sidequest to your Slack workspace right now, or give it a
try in our sandbox workspace first by joining
[https://join.slack.com/t/sidequestsandbox/shared_invite/zt-f...](https://join.slack.com/t/sidequestsandbox/shared_invite/zt-
fbevkjci-fTXP9uSB08mcva520oWVzg).

~~~
drcongo
Some feedback from my first 5 minutes with it: I invited it to a private
channel we have that really only exists for leaving tasks for other people,
ran `sidequest create` in that channel, and it created a task entirely
unlinked to that channel - ie: the task appears in the @sidequest user, but
there's no sign of it in the channel where it was created. This leaves me
wondering what the point of inviting the @sidequest user to channels is.

~~~
Sventek
Thanks a lot for taking the time to report your feedback!

The `/sidequest create` is not context-aware right now, it will behave the
same way no matter you invoke it (opens the creation modal).

Inviting the @Sidequest user to a channel (public or private) makes this
channel visible to the app and allows users to select it as a recipient when
creating a quest.

Will invest more time into documentation before final release. :-)

~~~
drcongo
Ahh, I see. Thanks for the clarification. I'll keep up with trialling it and
email you if I find anything. Good luck.

~~~
Sventek
Awesome, looking forward to hearing from you.

------
joenot443
How do you feel about active office workspaces using the product? I'd be open
to pitching it to my team, seems like the exact kind of thing I've been
looking for, but just wanted to make sure you were ready for more than
individual beta testers.

~~~
Sventek
Sounds awesome!

We have been using Sidequest in our own team with 60+ people and multiple
subsidiaries of ours for more than a month now, creating and completing more
than 200 quests without significant issues. We have also been working on
enterprise tools for a while now (you may want to check out
[https://mantro.net](https://mantro.net), that's us), so overall, we're quite
confident in the product.

Over the last 24hrs, we have seen quite a number of beta installations and we
are working through all logs and feedback to solve smaller issues and
implement enhancements. That was our main intention for the public beta, so
nothing to worry about. However, it's still a beta, so usage is at your own
risk per definition. :-)

If you want to be extra safe, you may want to wait until our app is officially
approved by Slack. Review is in progress and we hope this to be done within
the next few days. Feel free to drop me a mail at hello@getsidequest.app and
I'll make sure to let you know once there are news. Feel free to join our
sandbox workspace (see my other comment) in the meantime.

~~~
Sventek
Just to provide an update: Sidequest has been reviewed and approved by Slack
in the meantime!

[https://slack.com/apps/A011B3BC8MV-
sidequest](https://slack.com/apps/A011B3BC8MV-sidequest)

------
dx87
It's interesting how similar ideas come about. At an old job I worked at, we
had an internal tool also named Sidequest where you could write tickets for
small tasks you needed help with. That way people who had down time and wanted
to crosstrain could easily find people who had tasks they needed help with.

~~~
Sventek
That's actually a great idea! To realize this with (our) Sidequest, you'd
simply create a public Slack channel (e.g. #needhelp) where people can post
their requests using the @Sidequest app.

The app will then take care of assignments, status tracking, communications,
etc.

Nice touch that you came across the same name... it took us a while!

------
erichurkman
Feedback: the screen shots showing how it works advance much too quickly. It's
impossible to spot the helper text, look at the screen, and get any context
before it flips. Image carrousels with important information are a poor UX.

~~~
Sventek
Good point, thank you! I have disabled the automatic scrolling and added
buttons instead. Swiping should work as well on mobile.

